# Another newbie looking for advice...



## jnmaietta (Nov 26, 2016)

Just... in advance, this is long. I'm sorry. 

TL;DR of the entire post, I need specific advice about buying a board, boots, and bindings. I want a board that can progress with me through my skill levels. I want rear-entry bindings (been looking at Flow for these). I also want boots with BOA "laces." Any help with any of this would be much appreciated!

So... ya. Just like the title says, I'm another newbie looking for some help buying a board for myself. I have been snowboarding a couple times but just rented when I went. However, I really like it and am looking to buy equipment. For a little background on my skill level, at this point, I usually do blues and greens with the occasional black diamond (the latter was most likely good entertainment for the people on the lifts above me though).

I have been doing a ton of research the past few days, gone to a few shops, etc. but am having a pretty tough time narrowing things down. I have been trying to figure it out on my own but with a purchase this size, I feel I should get some outside advice. The people I talked to at the shops weren't overly helpful either so I felt I should get another opinion. I have a pretty good idea of what I want style wise but am having a tough time when it comes to translating that to a board.

TL;DR of my board stats: I want a board that will grow with me from my beginner/intermediate skills now to potentially higher abilities later. Slash Brainstorm caught my attention.

So here come my specific stats...
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 190
Boot size: 10.5/11 depending on make
Riding style: I've really enjoyed the basic groomers so far. I find a lot of joy in just carving. However, I know I will most likely want to start switching, going in powder, etc. as I get better.
Age: I'm 20 and have stopped growing.
Budget: I was thinking around $500 for boots, bindings, and board but I'm realizing that may not be an option if I want to get a board that will grow with me. So that price is flexible at this point.
Location to ride: I'm from Southern California but go to school in Northern California. So Big Bear and Tahoe are two big locations. I go to Brianhead in Utah with the family every year as well.
I'm also goofy footed. I know that doesn't make much difference but figured I'd note it. 

In my research, I've gotten a good idea for the basic specs I want. However, when it comes to shape and rocker type, I'm still trying to figure it out. So I figured I'd include what I'm thinking regarding board stats to give some more background:
Length: 160-162
Skill level: Intermediate
Width: Mid-wide
Riding style: All-mountain
Shape: I'm thinking directional twin would be nice because I want to switch eventually but at this point, I usually just ride left side forward.
Camber vs. rocker: I was thinking rocker because I tend to be more about turning. However, as I get better I might want to start doing tricks. There are also a bunch of crazy combos of camber/rocker that I don't know how to deal with...
Boards I am looking at: I absolutely love the designs Arbor puts out (specifically the Arbor Wasteland. I think that board is beautiful). However, I did some research on the Wasteland and a few others and it seems they don't exactly fit my riding style. They're also preeetty expensive. I did some further searching though and came up with the Arbor Foundation and Slash Brainstorm as potential alternatives. Any thoughts on these three as well as other suggestions would be much appreciated (also if you know of other boards that have the natural wood look, hmu)

I also have been looking a lot at boots and bindings. So... let's make the already long post even longer. I guess.

Anyways, when I went snowboarding last time, I had side-entry bindings which are just generally a pain in the ass. I know a lot of people like the adjustability of them but I didn't really care. I just wanted my butt to be dry. During my research, I saw Flow's rear-entry bindings and fell in love with the idea/convenience of it. I know some people feel they're less responsive/can't be adjusted though so I kind of wanted to hear thoughts about that. I also saw a post on here about a guy who had his front binding as side-entry and rear as rear entry (sorry can't find it again otherwise I'd link the post here). Thought that was kind of funny/smart but feel like it might be more of a hassle and cost than it's worth?

I also saw different variations of the rear-entry bindings with toe straps (I believe these are called hybrids?), the regular I strips, and I also heard about several that have the toe raise up when the back is released. Any preferences between these three? I personally was looking at the 2016 Flow Nexus Hybrids but that was mostly based on my appreciation for their looks (I like the red and black look).

With regards to boots, BOA is a huge plus for me. Definitely want that. However, removable liners and heat forming liners are where I got hung up. Any thoughts on this?

Finally, what is the general consensus regarding stomp pads? I had one on a rental and it was pretty nice to have. However, I wasn't sure if they become a nuisance or are frowned upon as skill increases.

Thanks for reading. Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

A few thoughts...

First and foremost, get the boot size right, followed by the best fit for your feet. Try on as many brands and models as you can once you have determined your correct snowboard boot size (which is NOT your shoe size).
There is a boot fitting thread in this forum somewhere. Find it, follow it. You can also contact forum member "WiredSport". He LOVES boot fitting inquiries.

Bindings. Nothing wrong with rear entry if that is your preference. Many people use them. But don't assume that you will be strapping in to your bindings sitting down forever. You should get past that waste of time with more experience. Therefore, if that is the main reason you want rear entry bindings, don't buy bindings based on that.

Stomp pads - very helpful for beginners. Put them in front of your rear binding, not in the middle of the board. Again, with experience you will probably find that you don't need them eventually. Also, who cares what other people think about your setup? Get what works for you.

Finally, NEVER buy a board for the graphics, unless you plan to simply mount it on a wall to admire.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jnmaietta said:


> Boot size: 10.5/11 depending on make
> Riding style: I've really enjoyed the basic groomers so far. I find a lot of joy in just carving. However, I know I will most likely want to start switching, going in powder, etc. as I get better.
> 
> In my research, I've gotten a good idea for the basic specs I want. However, when it comes to shape and rocker type, I'm still trying to figure it out. So I figured I'd include what I'm thinking regarding board stats to give some more background:
> ...


Hi JNM,

I cut out the key areas of your post because I don't want you to get off track and there are some things that you wrote that could lead to some common early mistakes.

We will try to convince you not to select a board based on tip to tip length. That length will vary greatly depending on the model. Rider height is not a factor in sizing a snowboard. Getting your foot size right will be the best thing we can do together right now.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## jnmaietta (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. Appreciate it. I ended up looking through the forums a bit more after I posted this thread and actually stumbled across Wiredsports foot fetish thread :thumbsup:

So my right foot was approximately 27 cm and 9.7 cm wide. 
My left foot was approximately 27.1 cm and 10 cm wide.

From what I remember last night, those measurements put me in the middle category of boot in terms of width. 

EDIT: I went back and found that online snowboard boot sizer from a while ago. The thing I don't understand is, it's telling me my boot size is a 9. However, when I was trying on boots in the store, I was trying on 10.5/11. Was the store guy just assuming I was an idiot and talking about shoe size?

Beyond this though, I'm still really confused on boots. When I went to the shop, the guy helping me just kept trying to sell me the most expensive pair and conveniently didn't have any of the other boots in my size... I also tried reading a lot of the forum posts but can't seem to make the connection. I saw something about heel lift but have never experienced that from what I remember. All my brain looks at right now are lacing systems and if my big toe is hitting the front too much.



> Therefore, if that is the main reason you want rear entry bindings, don't buy bindings based on that.


What should I be looking at instead? This is another thing where I'm not really able to spot the difference. I just saw the convenience of the Flow system and really wanted to get them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi JNM,

Starting with boots, you are a Mondo 270 at a "normal" D width. This is size 9 in snowboard boots. Your one foot is 1mm over in terms of length and width but that can almost always be accommodated by a your heat fit (please do this first).

270 should not consider Wide or Mid-Wide boards. 

Flow makes terrific bindings that offer top notch performance coupled with ease of entry. No need to setter clear of those if the system appeals to you. 

STOKED!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The thing about Flow bindings is that you're paying a premium for the ease of entry. If you're on a budget you can get similarly performing bindings that might take a few more seconds to get into for considerably less money. You're better off spending more on boots first to make sure their right. I know you like Flow Wired and I'd always bow to your deeper knowledge but you see where I'm coming from? Shop dude may well be offering up a nice deal on the bindings but it doesn't sound like he's got his customers interests as his priority.


----------



## jnmaietta (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks again Wiredsport. I did have a few more questions though if you don't mind (sorry I have so many stupid questions).



> (please do this first)


When you say this, what exactly do you mean? You mentioned heat fit but what am I doing it before? Before riding?




> 270 should not consider Wide or Mid-Wide boards.


So I should be looking at regular size width. That's good to know. However, what about length? Most sizing things I've found online just base it off of my height so that's how I originally thought I was a 160-162. However, I have read various places on here that say this is wrong. 

I read one of the forum posts that said my weight range would put me at a length of 160-170 and since I want to be all mountain riding, I should look in the middle of that range. So 164-166?

Also, I still don't really know about which shape or rocker type would be best for me. Any advice here? I saw your post about the profile types but since I'm not really sure on my riding style or what most of that stuff means embarrased1 I wasn't really sure which style to go with. Should I wait to get boots before looking at this side of things?



Snow Hound said:


> The thing about Flow bindings is that you're paying a premium for the ease of entry. If you're on a budget you can get similarly performing bindings that might take a few more seconds to get into for considerably less money. You're better off spending more on boots first to make sure their right. I know you like Flow Wired and I'd always bow to your deeper knowledge but you see where I'm coming from? Shop dude may well be offering up a nice deal on the bindings but it doesn't sound like he's got his customers interests as his priority.


Thanks SH. Appreciate the info. That does make sense. There wasn't really a deal on the Flows unfortunately. They didn't even have them at the shop. They had some pretty crummy bindings and not a great selection of boots. Probably won't be going back. Especially after he said the Wilderness was their best board because it's... "stiffness?" Conveniently was also the most expensive.

I just saw a guy with them on the slopes last time I went and thought it was a brilliant idea. So looked up the concept after I got home from the shop. I definitely will begin with boots though and go from there.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

"Please do this first." Apologies, I should have been more clear. Yes, please heat fit immediately when you get your new boots. This should always happen before riding.

Yes, you will be looking at "regular width" although there is a great deal of range in that loose category. There is no industry standard for width categories. Length will depend entirely on the model that you are considering. With your specs you will be able to find a great size match in most board models. I will be happy to help you with a size on any model that you ask about.


----------



## jnmaietta (Nov 26, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, please heat fit immediately when you get your new boots.


So I just went and got some Ride Anthems from my local shop. They fit quite well and there's very little heel rise. Better deal than I have seen elsewhere too so I'm pretty happy with them as of now. However, I wanted to make sure the boots go with the bindings I get before heat fitting them. Is that an issue? I won't be riding until early January.

Regarding bindings, just found some Flow NX2 2106 Hybrids for 59% off so I think I'm going to go with those if there are no issues. Little hesitant with the Hybrid idea and the fact that my boots are sized at 11 which is the base size in the range of the XL bindings I'm looking at.

Regarding board, I was looking at a 161 2017 Arbor Foundation. I read some reviews on the board and it sounded like a pretty good option for me. Any thoughts here on length or the board in general?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JNM,
> 
> Starting with boots, you are a Mondo 270 at a "normal" D width. This is size 9 in snowboard boots. Your one foot is 1mm over in terms of length and width but that can almost always be accommodated by a your heat fit...






jnmaietta said:


> So I just went and got some Ride Anthems from my local shop. They fit quite well and there's very little heel rise... Little hesitant with the Hybrid idea and the fact that my boots are sized at 11...


I have no words...


----------



## jnmaietta (Nov 26, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I have no words...


I think you're criticizing the sizing discrepancy between what I said (11) and what Wiredsport said (9). If that's the case, it was simply a typing error I made. So my mistake. The shop and the company that make that boots had them sized at 11 in reference to regular shoes. They're 9s in snowboarding boots. That shop just does it with shoe sizes because it seems fewer people know their snowboard boot size. I forgot to change it to a 9 when I wrote my post here.

So again, sorry for any confusion my screw up caused. However, I've been paying attention and have attempted to listen to the advice given to me as much as possible. I'm not just here to waste my time as well as everyone elses.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jnmaietta said:


> So I just went and got some Ride Anthems from my local shop. They fit quite well and there's very little heel rise. Better deal than I have seen elsewhere too so I'm pretty happy with them as of now. However, I wanted to make sure the boots go with the bindings I get before heat fitting them. Is that an issue? I won't be riding until early January.
> 
> Regarding bindings, just found some Flow NX2 2106 Hybrids for 59% off so I think I'm going to go with those if there are no issues. Little hesitant with the Hybrid idea and the fact that my boots are sized at 11 which is the base size in the range of the XL bindings I'm looking at.
> 
> Regarding board, I was looking at a 161 2017 Arbor Foundation. I read some reviews on the board and it sounded like a pretty good option for me. Any thoughts here on length or the board in general?


Hi JNM, a size 11 boot is two sizes too large for your 270 Mondo foot. That is 2 cm too large. Your size 11 boots will have 290 printed inside them. That is the foot length in mm that they were designed for. Your foot is 270 mm. We really need to get you down to size 9 which is the correct size for 270. 

You should have no heel lift in a new boot. Boots will pack out by roughly one cm in the first few weeks. Any heel lift now will become a big problem in short order. 

Sorry to harp on this but it is far more important to your riding than the board that you will select. That is the best advice we can give you right now.


----------

